# Actual Italian beans - not Italian-style



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Chaps,

Hope you're all well and enjoying your coffee.

Something occured to me just now - I don't recall coming across any Italian coffee, amongst the general recommended online roasters, only italian-style, such as Rave Italian job.

One of the best coffees i've had was and Italian coffee, served to me at a cafe in Benidorm of all places lol. I would love to get that flavour at home.

I'm concerned the answer is obvious and im going to be sniggered at now haha.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

An italian coffee served in spain, that would have been grown elsewhere in the world, but roasted in italy, yes?

Dont suppose you got the name of the bean/blend/roaster?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Italian roast is often associated with being a dark level of roast which isn't the whole case. 'Traditional' Italian made espresso is made from a blend that includes 10-15% high quality Robusta beans. This is what you should be looking for to get the authentic flavour you're looking for.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> An italian coffee served in spain, that would have been grown elsewhere in the world, but roasted in italy, yes?
> 
> Dont suppose you got the name of the bean/blend/roaster?


I can't say for sure, but I think this may be it http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/coffee_beans.html


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Italian roast is often associated with being a dark level of roast which isn't the whole case. 'Traditional' Italian made espresso is made from a blend that includes 10-15% high quality Robusta beans. This is what you should be looking for to get the authentic flavour you're looking for.


Thanks for that


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

shinsplint said:


> I can't say for sure, but I think this may be it http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/coffee_beans.html


Italy...Spain....now Scotland...My head hurts


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

shinsplint said:


> Hi Chaps,
> 
> Hope you're all well and enjoying your coffee.
> 
> ...


Do any of these brand names ring a bell

Illy

Lavazza

Kimbo

?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Weird that I was in Italy two years ago and never got a decent coffee in two weeks, going back this year so hope it's a better experience this time.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bear in mind Italy is not a coffee producing/growing country so Italian coffee as such is a little mythical. Italian roasters will source beans grown around the world just like anyone else so Italian coffee is basically beans from around the world blended and roasted in Italy

If you are in Central London or ever go in goto a little cafe at 13 Leyden street near Liverpool street station called Fazenda (uk) where the Italian owner Antonio is a master roaster who roasts beans from various countries on his own wood fired roaster in Italy and then ships it back to London to sell and serve


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks CamV6, I have just tried to email Antonio but it bounced back. I wonder whether they would consider posting some out to me, as i'm up in the North East.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

If there's a number just call him. He makes up his blends and he's done a few for me the favourite of mine being El Salvador, Panama, San Jose and India arabica


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Never actually thought along those lines, in Edinburgh we have one of the best rates Italian deli/coffee places in Scotland, certainly one of the oldest.

Valvona and Crolla, anyone bought from them?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Visited Valvona when in Edinburgh December before last - an Alladin's cave. Bought loads of stuff but not coffee.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

It's an amazing place, not been in for years, did you go to the one down Leith Walk or the new one near St James Centre? If not the Leith Walk one try it, the smells in the place are mesmerising.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

shinsplint said:


> I can't say for sure, but I think this may be it http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/coffee_beans.html


God don't mention espresso services' beans on here mate, general consensus here is that the beans aren't very good however I've been buying their 1000 espressos for years and I like them but seemingly I don't know what I like so I'm on the naughty step until I buy £12 250g bags of beans from mythical places around the world, seems these beans have been breathed on by angels five hundred years ago and the secret has been handed down by mouth to selective coffee afficonados ever since.

Tony

PS, 1000 espressos are Spanish beans with no roast date which is another nail in ES's heart. I did send some of those beans to a forum member to try after he slagged them off but no doubt they ended up in his bin given that he never had the courtesty to even acknowledge that he had received the beans.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

twotone said:


> God don't mention espresso services' beans on here mate, general consensus here is that the beans aren't very good however I've been buying their 1000 espressos for years and I like them but seemingly I don't know what I like so I'm on the naughty step until I buy £12 250g bags of beans from mythical places around the world, seems these beans have been breathed on by angels five hundred years ago and the secret has been handed down by mouth to selective coffee afficonados ever since.


Jesus



twotone said:


> PS, 1000 espressos are Spanish beans with no roast date which is another nail in ES's heart. I did send some of those beans to a forum member to try after he slagged them off but no doubt they ended up in his bin given that he never had the courtesty to even acknowledge that he had received the beans.


Paging @froggystyle ....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahh yes, I cleared my inbox out and could not remember who sent them, sorry about that.

I did drink them although it was difficult to dial in and play with different ratios as only 100g (i think) was sent.

From what i can remember they were not bad, but not very interesting either, think i went for a standard 18g in and 30-32g out, pour was ok in the 30 seconds mark, drank them in milk, wife had some also and she agreed they were not that interesting, more like supermarket beans.

Thanks for sending though.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Paging @froggystyle ....


Didnt you have some also?


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

mremanxx said:


> Never actually thought along those lines, in Edinburgh we have one of the best rates Italian deli/coffee places in Scotland, certainly one of the oldest.
> 
> Valvona and Crolla, anyone bought from them?


I use to use their Caffe beans (green bags) and they were pretty nice - the only caveat is that they did seem to pack a pretty powerful punch caffeine-wise...


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

It always surprises me how many on here like beans that have been roasted to the point where the roast has overpowered most of the inherent flavours of the bean.

JP


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

jjprestidge said:


> It always surprises me how many on here like beans that have been roasted to the point where the roast has overpowered most of the inherent flavours of the bean.
> 
> JP


On that note JP, is it just me or does anyone else fail to get the taste of chocolate, berries,lemon virgins scent or whatever roaster say when they describe beans?

I only get a nice tasting coffee?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jjprestidge said:


> It always surprises me how many on here like beans that have been roasted to the point where the roast has overpowered most of the inherent flavours of the bean.
> 
> JP


I think a lot of people like the romantic concept of 'coffee' but not actual coffee the ingredient, least be bothered to learn how to make it properly .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> On that note JP, is it just me or does anyone else fail to get the taste of chocolate, berries,lemon virgins scent or whatever roaster say when they describe beans?
> 
> I only get a nice tasting coffee?


I tend to find tasting notes more prominent in brewed , if you drink Espresso with lots if milk you are adding sweetness to a drink and changing its tasting profile anyway ... but descriptors will very from person to person , i would have thought describing something as sweet, bitter, acidic , balanced isnt beyond the average person .

Classic Italian coffee to me , gives images of espresso drunk with sugar...last poll we had there weren't that many espresso drinkers around ...

I know cappuccino is an Italian word bit its not a prominent italian drink


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> On that note JP, is it just me or does anyone else fail to get the taste of chocolate, berries,lemon virgins scent or whatever roaster say when they describe beans?
> 
> I only get a nice tasting coffee?


As well as my new found addiction to great coffee I am also a keen home brewer. I particularly like craft beers including American pale ales, American IPA's, Imperial IPA's, Porters, Stouts, Imperial Stouts etc etc...

But...... As with coffee I struggle to get the more complex tasting notes. The basic ones yes, but the more complex I can only find when I'm reading the Brewers / Roasters notes.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

mremanxx said:


> On that note JP, is it just me or does anyone else fail to get the taste of chocolate, berries,lemon virgins scent or whatever roaster say when they describe beans?
> 
> I only get a nice tasting coffee?


We are strongly biased to actually see/hear/feel/smell/taste what we expect to see/hear/feel/smell/taste


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

mremanxx said:


> On that note JP, is it just me or does anyone else fail to get the taste of chocolate, berries,lemon virgins scent or whatever roaster say when they describe beans?
> 
> I only get a nice tasting coffee?


Nothing wrong with that at all!

I never used to get tasting notes but over time and with practice I'm getting better. You've got to remember that sometimes they are very subtle but sometimes the flavours are easily identifiable.

Good coffee is good coffee, if you are drinking coffee you like the taste of then you are an a good place


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> We are strongly biased to actually see/hear/feel/smell/taste what we expect to see/hear/feel/smell/taste


Agree , doesn't mean that those descriptors are wrong though. My comments are also born from cupping making drinks from and tasting a fair few coffee's where the roaster hasn't supplied me with any tasting notes at all and just asked me what i thought.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Nothing wrong with that at all!
> 
> I never used to get tasting notes but over time and with practice I'm getting better. You've got to remember that sometimes they are very subtle but sometimes the flavours are easily identifiable.
> 
> Good coffee is good coffee, if you are drinking coffee you like the taste of then you are an a good place


Agree with this also. I feel like I got better at making coffee consistently and tasty and that's allowed me to develope my palate and pick out different flavours.. Sometimes descriptors can be taste or off something reminiscent ....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

First time my coffee ever tasted of something other than coffee was a big bold Ethiopian. Blueberry central.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> First time my coffee ever tasted of something other than coffee was a big bold Ethiopian. Blueberry central.


Me too, those blueberry ones are just crazy when you get them right!


----------

